
Weblite-Go – A simple webserver written in Go - phrasz
https://github.com/ActuallyFro/Weblite-Go
======
thinkingkong
For anyone that doesn't know, python has a handy one-liner on the command
line.

python -m SimpleHTTPServer

Works like a charm.

~~~
agnivade
I have had problems with it streaming medium sized video files. Node's http-
server was able to serve it.

~~~
phrasz
I shared the link, since it was hosting webm based videos like a champ. I
figured Fro wouldn't mind :)

The old solution we had been trying was weblite, and that needs all the user-
content data to be manually added to weblite. Now I get to be lazy, cross
platform, and have stand alone binaries ;)

------
kevrone
Any obvious reason why this is significantly different than the built-in
http.FileServer?

[https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/#FileServer](https://golang.org/pkg/net/http/#FileServer)

~~~
phrasz
It's not. It's extended from that.

However, that code won't deal with other things like changing the port, having
a built-in index, or having the server run for a discrete amount​ of files to
serve.

Also, go is no different than Java:
[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/jre/api/net/httpserver...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/jre/api/net/httpserver/spec/com/sun/net/httpserver/HttpServer.html).
The server just allows it to be stand alone as an application.

